# Where has habistat gone?



## scaleyMD (Jun 19, 2019)

I've been trying to get my hands on a 600w dimming habistat thermostat and everywhere is sold out and have been for some time.

Anyone know where I can find one or why they seem to have disappeared?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 19, 2019)

Someone correct me if I’m wrong, I’m pretty sure they are only using the digital ones now  a shame as I too was looking at getting a dimmer stat, looks like I’m going microclimate


----------



## scaleyMD (Jun 19, 2019)

Oh no, is that so? Ok guess I'll be looking at the microclime B1. What a shame.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceaz- (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi,

You can find the UK versions on eBay, they run on the same AC voltage as Australia but you would have to get an electrician to convert the plugs to AU or use plug converters so that you can use our AUS heating appliances.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jun 23, 2019)

"The new habistat importer is not importing the habistat thermostats. He also won't allow anybody else import them which means nobody in Australia can supply them anymore."

Sucky news from proherp after i asked where habistat thermostats have gone


----------



## scaleyMD (Jun 23, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> "The new habistat importer is not importing the habistat thermostats. He also won't allow anybody else import them which means nobody in Australia can supply them anymore."
> 
> Sucky news from proherp after i asked where habistat thermostats have gone


Are you...serious? That's crazy.

EBay it is...I'll just have to get the plugs changed over.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Jun 23, 2019)

scaleyMD said:


> Are you...serious? That's crazy.
> 
> EBay it is...I'll just have to get the plugs changed over.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


how easy is that to do? could you just use a uk to au adaptor?


----------



## scaleyMD (Jun 23, 2019)

My dad is an electrician so I may as well get them changed but yeah an adapter would probably work.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> how easy is that to do? could you just use a uk to au adaptor?


Adaptors are never a good idea,it's always best to rewire. Adaptors are only meant to be used as a temporary thing ,because of the extra join it could lead to failure


----------



## Bl69aze (Jun 23, 2019)

More news from Aus Habistat themselves "They are coming and from what I'm told from conversations had with the U.K. last week that 800+ thermostats for Australia should be ready to ship."


----------

